# kitchen base under sink cabinet



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

If they have a 30" then order that one. Then make the 18" cabinet to the right a 15". None of that addresses what will make up the 6" space to the left of the dishwasher, or a filler next to the blind corner cabinet so you can get your drawer open though.


----------



## JenSaks (Mar 16, 2021)

Great idea! I don't think he cut anything out of that 18" cabinet, so maybe they'd take it back. To the left of the dishwasher is another cabinet...he chose a skinny one, and I'd like my other size back, but maybe there's something else that could go in there. He's already cut out the hole for the refrigerator water line to go through.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Your contractor messed up. If the contractor has any honor, he/she now owns the cabinets.

Don't let him talk you into making the right cabinet smaller so that he can slip the sink base over - it's just wrong. Plus, the larger sink base will not make up for the lost storage in the right cabinet if it's made smaller especially when he finds out he needs a filler (see the following paragraph).

You may need a 1-1/2 filler on the end of the right cabinet so that the drawers on the peninsula will clear each other when the knobs/handles are attached and the drawers are opened.

Any space (6" cited by others) can easily become a tall open cabinet for cookie sheets and cutting boards - or, wine rack!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you can find a 27" standard base cabinet, the contractor can simply omit the drawers and permanently affix the drawer fronts to the cabinet. Or even fab up a handy sponge drawer or something: How To: Make a sink base out of a regular cabinet. – Kick Ass or Die


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don’t settle...get what you want, it’s your kitchen...The set up that your contractor did would drive me crazy. Make him change it to the proper size.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I think you should get a larger sink. The sink is the most important work area of a kitchen. Sinks are limited by the size of the cabinet. So you’d missing an opportunity to get a bigger sink. Don’t let the tail wag the dog. Being centered on the window is nice, but not at the expense of a smaller sink or an off-centered sink (with respect to the base). A larger sink is also less noticeable when it’s off center from the window. Further, you can play with the placement of the faucets to make it more centered-looking.


----------



## JenSaks (Mar 16, 2021)

I know. We did consider that. We got a got a Kraus 24x9" deep sink. Can't wait to install it! The old one is 6" deep, which generally has been fine too, but I'll appreciate the new depth. I think it's plenty...we're getting a wonderful new Bosch dishwasher and will seldom hand wash many dishes. More width might be nice, but it would also diminish my work area.


----------

